# Online Golf fitting



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

try this link
Free Custom Fitting by a Professional Club Builder at Thomas Golf


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

That link is very straight forward and easy to fill in. you can get alot of info from that fitting.

Later


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

There is a simple golf fitting website at Golfsmith as well, but it really only tells you the shaft length you need.


----------



## scaramanga (Dec 7, 2006)

Online fitting as great in theory but if you are going to the trouble or expense of having your clubs custom fit you cant beat going to a proffesional club maker or club pro to have your swing analysed as well.

If you are gonna do it, do it right and go all the way.


----------

